# Pearsei's New Home



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

The 120 has arrived in all it's glory. My supervisor, Cody, is keeping an eye on it.



Construction of the stand







Bottoms Up





Right side Up



Ta Dah done





Now to move the piano, thank heavens it's has wheels. Will put the stand in place and make sure its level.

I will be back with an update in a few days when I get to the background.
Can't wait to get Mr. Pearsei and his pals in this new tank.

Deb


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good! Congratulations on the new tank, looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, Dee.

After contemplating what I wanted for a background, I decided to go with paint. Kind of figured I needed every square inch of space for these fish.
And since paint is not just paint with me, thought I'd try and get a bit creative.
This is what I came up with, Reverse Painting on Glass.

The inspiration
"The Great Wave"


The Plan
Taped to the inside of the tank


Added a little detail


Decided to only have one high wave, so this is what it looks like from the front. Two colors, white and a med blue.


From the back and then spray painted dark blue.




Finished




Let me know what ya all think.
I'll post more pics when it has water and proper lighting.
Thanks for looking.
Deb


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very creative design, nice job so far.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very cool and very unique!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Very creative design, nice job so far.





Iggy Newcastle said:


> Very cool and very unique!


Thank you both!!
I dabble in oils so this seemed fitting.

Deb


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

OK it's up and cycling.
I am not completely happy with it.I will redo this at some point in the future when things are settled. Most of the décor was from other tanks to help get this established. Also added media from other filters.

The cycle was started 48 hrs ago. I added 1ppm ammonia cause I didn't want to overwhelm the BB. Today it is down to .25ppm  
So I tested for nitrite, zip, zero, nada, none,  again.
Well what the hay, tested for nitrates and low and behold sure not 0 and not up to 5, so I'll call it 2 1/2.
My plan was to add 2ppm ammonia when it hits 0. I was expecting the nitrites to spike.
I'll stay the course and do that. Don't want to add these fish too soon.
Thanks to all.
Deb


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all, 
Started doing a bit of redecorating on this tank, got rid of the fake stumps and put some real wood in there.

The fish seem to like it. Just 4 in this tank now, I took the pleco to the LFS and rehomed the Convict. The Oscar was really starting to ogle her in a way that said he was going to eat her if he could catch her.

So new pics and they look Sooo small in there!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! And you painted that wave yourself?? Impressive! And hey, just an idea, but you might try pulling that log either all the way right or all the way left. Just to see how it looks ... maybe angle where it comes toward the center forward to give it some depth

Sorry for the unsolicited suggestion  Hope you don't mind


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

stalefish83 said:


> Thanks for sharing! And you painted that wave yourself?? Impressive! And hey, just an idea, but you might try pulling that log either all the way right or all the way left. Just to see how it looks ... maybe angle where it comes toward the center forward to give it some depth
> 
> Sorry for the unsolicited suggestion  Hope you don't mind


The painting was almost "paint by number" the way I had it set up. But much thanks!

All suggestions are welcome. I think you are right about moving the wood. It's very buoyant at the moment and fastened to a 48 x 8 piece of egg crate. The only thing keeping it down are the stones across the middle underneath it. So when it gets good and water logged I am going to play with it.

Thanks for the input and be sure to post your tank. I love to see what everybody else is doing.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

"Paint by numbers" or no, it's still very impressive! That's always been one of my favorite Japanese works... right up there with Japanese water color landscapes.

That makes total sense about the bogwood, they are very hard to work with when all they want to do is float 

I'll post pics of my new set-up for sure! I think I'm going to try my hand at journaling wit this new one and see how that goes. I will welcome all of your (or anyone's) input on my scape too. I not a master scape artist by any means. I'm no Houdini =] haha, see what I did there? ...pretty cheesy


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Very cool tank


----------



## Swimmy (Jun 4, 2014)

Good work - the tank looks beautiful. Also I love the waves, very well done. They also look a bit like mountains, which I quite like.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

boomer92 said:


> Very cool tank





Swimmy said:


> Good work - the tank looks beautiful. Also I love the waves, very well done. They also look a bit like mountains, which I quite like.


Thank you both, and they do look like snow covered mountains, don't they.
It will be awhile before I try this again, It's a real pain to frame a mural in a fish tank!


----------



## Swimmy (Jun 4, 2014)

Ye I bet! - looks like it was worth the effort though! :thumb:


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

:fish: Good looking tank job well done,


----------

